# when are my cantaloupes ripe??



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I dunno when to pick em i got lots of em theyre big how can i tell when? I cut one of the biggest open 2 weeks ago it was not sweet and the meat was hard?? please help!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

The cantaloupe is ready to harvest when the stem easily separates from the fruit. To avoid over-ripening, harvest cantaloupes before they naturally separate from the vine. The best way to check maturity of cantaloupes is to place your thumb beside the stem and gently apply pressure to the side. If the stem separates easily, the cantaloupe is ripe.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> The cantaloupe is ready to harvest when the stem easily separates from the fruit. To avoid over-ripening, harvest cantaloupes before they naturally separate from the vine. The best way to check maturity of cantaloupes is to place your thumb beside the stem and gently apply pressure to the side. If the stem separates easily, the cantaloupe is ripe.


 Thanks! p.s gafftop wound healed fine.. thank god:doowapsta


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that. Next time watch your paws!!!


----------

